# LPGA Founders Cup Preview, Pairings & Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break, the LPGA resumes its schedule this week with the playing of the LPGA Founders Cup. This will be the first of 3 consecutive tournaments that will be played on the west coast of the United States, and will include the year's first major championship. 

Here is a preview of this week's tournament: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the rain shortened first round: 

1	Lydia Ko	-6	
1	a-Sophia Popov	-6	
1	Tiffany Joh	-6	
1	Kim Kaufman	-6	
5	In Gee Chun	-5	
5	Moriya Jutanugarn	-5	
5	Dewi Claire Schreefel	-5	

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the second round: (suspended because of darkness) 

1	Ha-Na Jang	-11 thru 11 
2	Hyo Joo Kim	-10 F 
3	Stacy Lewis	-9 F	
3	Kim Kaufman	-9	12 
5	Mi Hyang Lee	-8	F 
5	Ilhee Lee	-8	F 
5	Karine Icher	-8	F 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Hyo Joo Kim	-16	
2	Stacy Lewis	-14	
3	Kim Kaufman	-13	
3	Alison Lee	-13	
5	Lydia Ko	-12	
5	Mi Hyang Lee	-12	
5	Ha-Na Jang	-12	

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final standings: 

1	Hyo Joo Kim	-21 
2	Stacy Lewis	-18 
3	Ilhee Lee	-16	F 
3	Pornanong Phatlum	-16	
3	Mi Hyang Lee	-16	

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------

